# Controlling Curly Dock



## b2jrg (Jun 4, 2008)

I have an older stand of alfalfa and orchard grass. Curly dock has become a problem. I plan to keep the stand at least 2-3 years before I go to a different crop. Any suggestions on what has worked for you in controlling dock.


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm sorry that Roundup Ready alfalfa may not have been available for you to use when you established your alfalfa, but with orchardgrass you wouldn't have wanted to use Roundup anyway. Other than that, the best suggestion that I can offer is to hold off spraying until this winter when the curly dock is in the rosette stage and the alfalfa/orchardgrass has not yet initiated regrowth. At this time the curly dock is quite visible and use of Pursuit might control those plants that are in the rosette stage at that time. I believe Pursuit also has some residual effect to help control curly dock seedlings, but this weed is, as you have learned, quite troublesome in conventional alfalfa.


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

Curly dock comes and goes. You might not have as much of a problem next year. Timly cutting helps alot. In the hay and pasture business weeds are something you learn to live with, chemical control usually is marginal and too expensive.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

We go out and dig it up by hand. Seems to work the better then any chemical means. We also have a bug here that loves to eat it. But when we spray for aphids it kills that bug also.


----------



## Hayguy (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm curious as to what insect likes to eat curl dock?


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Sencor or Raptor while alfalfa is dormant.


----------

